# Positive news about classical music in Toronto



## Roger Knox

https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...ical-music-and-opera-thriving-in-toronto.html

Today's piece about the positive state of classical music in Toronto by music critic John Terauds in the _Toronto Star_ (the city's largest newspaper). Living I the city, I know he is right.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

This is great news indeed. I only hope that this is a positive sign for musicians themselves; we know a fair number of folk/roots musicians who are struggling in Toronto to keep themselves afloat, due to the high costs of housing, the negative impact streaming has had on their income, the number of smaller music venues that are closing, and so forth.


----------



## Roger Knox

Rtnrlfy said:


> This is great news indeed. I only hope that this is a positive sign for musicians themselves; we know a fair number of folk/roots musicians who are struggling in Toronto to keep themselves afloat, due to the high costs of housing, the negative impact streaming has had on their income, the number of smaller music venues that are closing, and so forth.


All true. Music can thrive, giving the listener an unprecedented number of options, while the musicians starve. In addition to the points you mention, there are probably more musicians in the city than significant opportunities for them. In Toronto the mainstream media environment for classical music has deteriorated drastically in recent years, and I hope that article will lead the media at least to reconsider its neglect.


----------

